# does this count as crossdressing?



## Aqua_husky12 (Sep 28, 2010)

I was thinking about this as i was creating a female character: If a man or woman has a fursona that is opposite to their own sex, and they have it made into a fursuit, does it then count as crossdressing or something along those lines? I'ts a wierd question i know.


----------



## Plague Wolfen (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL That's a good question. Especially since I'm a female and my sona is female as well, but my sona's alter ego is male. So if I chose to make a suit of the alter ego instead of my main sona...I dunno. I guess that would be considered cross dressing unless there are other emotional factors involved. Mostly I think it's just considered having fun though.


----------



## Deo (Sep 28, 2010)

I would have to say yes. Even though I don't like the label of crossdressing, my suit is a guy I'm a chick =P.


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Sep 28, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I would have to say yes. Even though I don't like the label of crossdressing, my suit is a guy I'm a chick =P.



hmm. then lets call it something else then...i can't think of something else at the moment but I'm sure i will. But yea it doesn't matter if your sona is a different gender; I totally agree, it's just about having fun


----------



## Deo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, my 'sona is female. The character of mine who portrays me is a fiery femal tassie devil 


It's just that my suit is male. I mean does this look like a girl?









NO.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 28, 2010)

That suit makes you look much taller then I had originally assumed you to be.


----------



## Deo (Sep 28, 2010)

Jesie said:


> That suit makes you look much taller then I had originally assumed you to be.


 
Stilts work like that. I am only 5ft 7, but wearing these I am almost 7 ft.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 29, 2010)

You are still too tall! Hell I'm only 5'5''... I should be taller!

DAMN YOU GENETICS.


----------



## SabellaFox (Sep 29, 2010)

Aqua_husky12 said:


> hmm. then lets call it something else then...i can't think of something else at the moment but I'm sure i will. But yea it doesn't matter if your sona is a different gender; I totally agree, it's just about having fun


 
A better term could be Gender Disguise, taken from performing/visual arts. It simply refers to women who disguise themselves to pass as male and by men to pass themselves off as female, and has been used as a plot device in storytelling and is a recurring motif in film, literature, and theater. It doesn't try to define sexual orientation, just refers to male/female and female/male common tropes in fiction.

And Deo, DAMN! I'm picking you for my basketball team...


----------



## Deo (Sep 29, 2010)

Jesie said:


> You are still too tall! Hell I'm only 5'5''... I should be taller!
> 
> DAMN YOU GENETICS.


 
I will... put a ... cinderblock on my head to make myself shorter?
Though being 5'7 can be awkward at times. Especially since I lift, so I kind of look like a lumbering block, and I get children at te grocery store who are like "mommy that's a really ugly man..." 
HERPADERP.
Somewhat TALL=YOU HAVE TESTICLES!


----------



## Jesie (Sep 29, 2010)

I often get told by my man's nephew that I'm fat.

However the children seem more likely to come up to me in costume than a skinny person in costume. I guess fat means friendly?


----------



## Shico (Sep 29, 2010)

Aqua_husky12 said:


> hmm. then lets call it something else then...i can't think of something else at the moment but I'm sure i will. But yea it doesn't matter if your sona is a different gender; I totally agree, it's just about having fun



"Crossplay" is what people say when they cosplay as the opposite gender, girls crossplaying is very common because so many anime dudes look more like chicks than an average male.


----------



## Akemi-chan (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 'boob' suit. And i'm a girl. I also have a male black wolf costume /like shown above/ without stilts and i'm 5'5". I get alot of 'OH WOW HE'S AMAZING', "Whats his name?" etc etc. Yet in a boobsuit people assume i'm a boy till I talk~


----------



## Deo (Sep 29, 2010)

Akemi-chan said:


> I have a 'boob' suit. And i'm a girl. in a boobsuit people assume i'm a boy till I talk~


 
That's because boosuits are usually worn by men who use them as wearable sex toys. I'm sorry, but I could never hug you. I never hug fursuits with shorts on or boobs, or other sexualizations. Nuh uh.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 29, 2010)

No, it doesn't.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes. That, however, does not make you a transsexual.


----------



## Aqua_husky12 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm going to stick with crossplaying. it sounds much less odd than crossdressing


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 3, 2010)

It is my understanding that having a fursuit of the opposite sex simply provides greater anonimity to the wearer.


----------



## Deo (Oct 4, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> It is my understanding that having a fursuit of the opposite sex simply provides greater anonimity to the wearer.



Pretty much this. Having a male suit means that idiot malefurs don't try to feel me up in fursuit and don't stalk me._ I HAVE MET YOU FOR FIVE MINUTES I LOVE YOU. WILL YOU BE MY MATE4LYF? CAN I HAVE YOUR CELL PHONE NUMBER? WHAT ROOM ARE YOU IN? CAN I HAVE NUDE PICS OF YOU NOW? NO?!! THEN YOU'RE A TROLL PLAYING WITH MY TENDER EMOTIONS YOU BITCH-IN-HEAT-WHORE!!!_
Having a boobsuit makes you a key target to swing by grope-age and you with your head on and limited vision will be able to do nothing about it. Also, the pictures people take of you... yeah rule #34, you have just supplied fap material. fuckingfurries.


----------

